# cgi guestbook help...



## T|Ff-GirL (Jun 28, 2001)

okay...i really need help on this...i'm all new to scripts like cgi and pearl...
I've read alot of those online guides on cgi/pearl...but the more i read the more confused i am.. :'( pretty sad... so techguy shall be my last hope..*sob*

i've downloaded 2 scripts which..i really have no idea on how to set them up...

1st script:
http://tectonicdesigns.com/freecgi/guestbook.tar
(Demo : http://tectonicdesigns.com/guestbook/show.html )

2nd script:
http://www.kz-island.net/cgi-bin/hc...ttp://www.kz-island.net/cgi/script/cygnus.zip
(Demo : http://www.kz-island.net/cgi-bin/cygnus/cygnus.cgi )

for example..i have a page on tripod... (http://myproject9.tripod.com)

Que:
what and how am i going to do with those scripts i downloaded?
how should i make them work?
do i need to make a page(html) separately for the script?
the unix path?what are they actually?how to name it?
what should i do to let the visitors of my page to access the guestbook from my homepage with a link?

i really like the 2nd script very much and i would appreciate if anyone could provide any tutorial on it.
if 2nd script is too troublesome,then i would hope for any help on the 1st script.

i know it's quite a big chunk of questions..and i really hope if anyone could explain them to me since...i can't really understand those online tips...i hope by using an example page(my tripod homepage) it would be more clearly to me...

hopes to get an answer soon 
Thanks a million...

Tiff


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

actually i thinkn your problem i Tripod doesn't support cgi.

You have to check, if it does then I can help you, otherwise you need to find a new host


----------



## T|Ff-GirL (Jun 28, 2001)

there's a cgi-bin folder in the web directory on tripod...does that means they host cgi?

hmmm..i just can't think of a free provider that host cgi right now...

let make one then..

for example i have a webpage hosted on :
http://www.abc.com/

and my homepage URL is this:
http://www.abc.com/mypage/

this provider allow cgi/pearl ..etc scripts...

so what will i have to do to make those scripts i've mentioned above to work?
how do i configure the script?

tiff


----------



## JoyousMonkey (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi, T|IFf GirL

I'm sorry to say that it is EXTREMELY RARE to find free webspace that allows for your own Perl/CGI scripting. Even the "free" webspace that ISP's provide does not commonly allow the user to have their own Perl/CGI scripts. So far, the only exception I've found is for a Linux website in the UK, but you have to use their dial up numbers...a bit expensive if dialling from outside the UK ! 
Incidentally, the first script you listed has a .tar extension. I believe this is a Tape ARchive file from the UNIX/Linux world, an equivalent of .zip files.
To cut a long story short, you're most likely looking at getting some premium webspace.
I also believe that any webspace will have a CGI folder in its make-up, but this is NOT necessarily able to be edited by the user.

Sorry to bear bad news.
JoyousMonkey


----------



## T|Ff-GirL (Jun 28, 2001)

aww..well..in that case i suppose i can't have that script to run since i can't even have it on the free host..

anyway thanks alot for your help. ^^


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

actually i have a list of free hosts that provide cgi/perl, php and mysql.

Let me see if i can find it


----------



## T|Ff-GirL (Jun 28, 2001)

wow~really?
that would be very nice then..
please let me know if there's one 

but then again....i still don't unstand the script language...  
awww...T_T


----------



## theMusicMan (Oct 7, 2001)

Hi T|Ff-GirL

What exactly are you trying to achieve - are you trying to install something like a visitor guest book or discussion forum? If so, you either need access to a cgi directory within your free space or directory on your ISP's domain which you can the add the cgi program to - or sometimes ISP's provide several CGI scripts that they make available for their users to call. i.e. maybe they have an existing guestbook script that you can use.

I have a friend who uses tripod, I'll ask him i fhe knows and get back soon.

John


----------

